# New Pics - May 12, 2006 - Breakfast At The Park



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006May12

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

It certainly looks like spring in the park.  What a nice variety of ducks, geese and baby ducklings. Sure hope everyone is behaving themselves, males in particular. Hope mama and her future little ones we be well protected in the brush.

That pigeon looks like one of mine, quite domestic looking. 

Are those roses in your yard or are we still in the park? The colors are quite striking.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful pictures of the birds, babies and flowers....such pretty splashes of color. It really is spring, thank god , the rain was driving me nuts even though I know we need it. 

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Duhhh .. forgot the video links:

Video (4.0 MB) - Duck vs. Pigeons: http://www.rims.net/2006May12/HPIM2165.AVI

Video (2.6 MB) - Geese and Pigeons: http://www.rims.net/2006May12/HPIM2166.AVI

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The roses are in our front yard .. hubby's pride and joy.

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Now I'm beginning to understand what's been happening here. I'm sure the gulls and crows (and a hawk or two) are attacking the pigeons. I always hope the pigeons are fast enough. Bronson is getting good at listening to the "signal" and acting fast on it. She will need to if she wants to stay with the ferals.

You do have some lovely redheads in the midst of those pigeons. But what's so funny is that I rarely see a pigeon that looks like my Garye. I guess the Garyes of the world prefer northern climates? Who knows?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i would have caught the white pigeon probly not keep it but look at it up close its gorgous


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Got Him/Her!*

http://www.rims.net/2006May12/CrowAndGoose

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

stach_n_flash said:


> lol i would have caught the white pigeon probly not keep it but look at it up close its gorgous


Hi Michael,

That one is not banded and is mated up with one of the blue bar ferals at the park. I did catch a gorgeous banded white one yesterday at the park (I think it was yesterday .. time flies when you are having so much fun) .. yes, twas yesterday .. check this one out: http://www.rims.net/2006May11/target13.html

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> You do have some lovely redheads in the midst of those pigeons. But what's so funny is that I rarely see a pigeon that looks like my Garye. I guess the Garyes of the world prefer northern climates? Who knows?


Well, what can I say .. we all know that Garye is one of a kind!  

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

After hearing about all the babies that don't make it, it's nice to see the photo of the Mallard with eight big babies. Interesting markings on the young birds - the pictures I've seen are usually of either tiny fuzzballs or fully feathered adults.

The dark brown goose is really striking. It's surprising how many different breeds you rescue. Congratulations on catching that water-logged goose! When you see a bird in trouble, it just sits in your brain until it can be resolved.

Gene's roses are beautiful - I could almost smell the fragrance on them! 

Loved the duck's satisfied tail-wag each time he chased the pigeons away from the seed. What a character!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Loved the duck's satisfied tail-wag each time he chased the pigeons away from the seed. What a character!


Well .. another great Terri B observation! I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well Terry, I think each time you post pictures I say they're the best yet and so these just continue doing that. I was happy to see the mallard mother looking so fit and the first thing that popped in my head was hoping all the babies are male so they wouldn't be attacked so brutally.

Gene's roses are beautiful. I particularly loved the "old timey looking" variegated bush with the yellow, salmon and pink roses. It is amazing that so many different colors are on one bush. It reminded me of my mother's garden.

Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Gene's roses are beautiful. I particularly loved the "old timey looking" variegated bush with the yellow, salmon and pink roses. It is amazing that so many different colors are on one bush. It reminded me of my mother's garden. Thanks


Thanks Maggie! That particular rose bush is one of his newer ones (maybe three years here), and it is called Joseph's Coat .. makes sense, huh?

I forgot to get pics of the roses in the backyard .. sadly they are horribly neglected as the backyard is supposed to be my "territory" (for pretty obvious reasons .. all the birds and animals are back there) but they are some old timey looking roses also. Maybe I'll get pics of them tomorrow when I document today's incoming birds .. got some beauties and some heartbreaks.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Wonderful pictures of your feathered friends Terry & beautiful rose bushes.
Reminds me of when I lived in Van Nuys many, many years ago.  
My Mother loved her rose bushes. Such wonderful fragrances.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Wonderful pictures of your feathered friends Terry & beautiful rose bushes.
> Reminds me of when I lived in Van Nuys many, many years ago.
> My Mother loved her rose bushes. Such wonderful fragrances.  Cindy


Thanks, Cindy .. One thing I miss from my childhood is lilac bushes .. my grandparents had both white and violet colored ones .. so lovely to look at and to smell. Apparently they don't grow well here in So Cal .. I have never seen any in the nurseries .. my grandmother also had irises which I totally love and tulips .. that was in Northwest Kansas many decades ago, but I remember these things as if it were yesterday. They also had cherry trees which were wonderful. The blossoms are so beautiful, and then we would pick the cherries and Grandma would pit them and make cherry pies and cherry tarts .. sorry for being a bit maudlin here ..

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry (and Cindy too),

I enjoyed reading of your memories....it made me think of my own. My father did not have a lot of practical skills, but he sure had a green thumb when it came to growing things. I remember he had such a variety of things planted in our backyard...we had lilac, forsythia, pussy willow, rose of sharon, roses...all kinds of flowering trees and shrubs. He always took great pride in the appearance of our home...

Linda


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Down memory lane......

Both my parents were 92 when they died (about 5 years apart) and had been married for 60+ years. One year, when they both were in their 70's, my father, in the fall, planted daffodils on a bank at the back of their home. My mother could see this from a kitchen window. In the spring when the daffodils started to come up, she saw he had planted them in her name - Ruth.

I hope you can see this. It is an old photo. And, thanks for the memories.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Terry, lilacs need more cold weather to keep them happy. Where I live they are just finished blooming and the irises are just starting. Your area grows the hot weather plants to perfection! Mmmmm, cherry pie! 

Maggie, what a lovely, romantic gesture by your father!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Maggie,

What a beautiful picture....thanks for sharing. Your dad must've been one special guy!!!

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*What is it about marriages back then...*

They seemed to have worked. I keep hearing all sorts of stories about husbands and wives who did special things like that (planting flowers in a name formation) for each other but you rarely hear about things like that now. I've heard stories about when one dies the other doesn't live much longer because they die of a broken heart.

I can't understand why marriages aren't like that anymore. I keep wondering what kept those people together and devoted to each other for so long back then. I have so many friends who are divorced now - some nasty divorces too. I don't get it. How come old folks stay together longer than young folks?

Maybe I should ask the pigeons. They seem to stay together for life. So they must be doing something right.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS, Maggie! 

OBVIOUSLY, your parent's marriage was/is a model for your own! Like begets like! You are very fortunate!

Garye... different times, ideas, place, morals, ideals. Many do not have the "for better or worse" and "life-time" committment to communicate and work things out that may have been more prevalent yesteryear...

Too much technololy can also give a skewed and unrealistic look at things...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you. They were very special people.


----------

